# Empire Earth Cant Uninstall



## n1ght w0lf (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm having this problem with Empire Earth. I have installed the game several times and evertime i try to uninstalled it, the bar starts and finishes in about second. This being the progress bar for the uninstallation of course.

Now i was wondering, is there any succesful way of uninstalling this game so that i can reinstall??

Any help would be much apprecitated

My friend is also having the smae problem ands i will be posting his stats as well.

Windows ME(also my friend on XP is having the same problem)

320mb on ME, 512mb on XP

32mb Voodoo 3 AGP, Gerforce 4 ti4400 128mb

AMD Athlon 700 mhz, AMD Athlon 2.0 gghz

Thank You.


----------



## n1ght w0lf (Aug 4, 2003)

Bump, Anyone know, I really need help with it.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

When that progress bar finishes, does it remove the files? Check the Empire Earth directory, and if there aren't any files there, then it worked fine.

To reinstall it, you probably have to delete the registry keys associated with the game. Click Start->Run, type in 'regedit' (without quotes), and hit OK. Do a search (Ctrl+F) for 'Empire Earth', and delete anything that comes up. Oh, but before you do, export your registry just in case you make a change that Windows doesn't like. Click File->Export within regedit, and select the 'All' option at the bottom, and save it to wherever you like.

After that, you might as well delete the entire Empire Earth directory (C:\Program Files\Empire Earth, or whatever you installed it to).


----------



## charming_mag (Jun 29, 2003)

I had the same problem. Went on the sierra site and found the answer:
http://220.226.203.21/Vivendi_Current/(sdawoi4505coql45cetiv2bd)/Pages/ViewFAQ.aspx?FAQID=961


----------

